# foal video



## supaspot (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry the video is dark , I did try to lighten it , the weather is wet and windy so its taken inside the barn , anyway , if youre bored this will waste three and a half mins for you lol


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG they are just so cute but it looks like Bliss is the braver of the two and Angel is a an itty bitty chicken






I did laugh out loud though when poor Bliss took a nose dive. She regained her composure quickly though


----------



## supaspot (Feb 22, 2012)

I LAUGHED TOO ..poor little Bliss lol

Bliss still has a bit of straightening out to do (she is only 2 days old) but Angel is coming along grand, I love how she holds herself , but give Bliss a week and she will be flying


----------



## cassie (Feb 22, 2012)

NAW how cute!!! I just love them together they look like twins they are so similar LOL



:wub





its so funny how she falls down HEHE funny thing!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2012)

Miss Bliss the Diva



just look how she flags already



They are adorable, thanks for sharing


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2012)

So cute. Thanks for sharing that video


----------



## supaspot (Feb 23, 2012)

I am so happy with them , Im afraid you all might get sick of seeing them by the time theyre weaned !!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Sue, they are both gorgeous!








And what a great space for the babies to get some exercise when there is nasty weather about.





And NO! We will never get tired of seeing pictures - so keep that camera working!!


----------



## supaspot (Feb 23, 2012)

its been very handy and we get a lot of use out of it , its 55 ft x 60ft , my husband made that all on his own with no help at all , he is a below knee amputee and has a heart condition so Im very proud of him ,


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

wow that is some husband you have there



Lucky girl


----------



## supaspot (Feb 24, 2012)

not bad for a man with one leg lol


----------



## MeganH (Feb 24, 2012)

Such a cute video and your husband did a great job on that building!


----------



## supaspot (Feb 26, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

So stinking cute! The nose dive is hilarios. Angel is such a nice mover and Bliss is a show off! So fun. Thanks.


----------

